

Ask HN: What makes things/memes "trend" on twitter? - jasonlbaptiste

I'm pretty fascinated by something that's been happening on Twitter for a while.  If you look at the top trends on search.twitter.com there's always something like: #tacky #youwerecooluntil #songofthedecade etc.  Facebook also had the bra color meme going on/still going on: http://mashable.com/2010/01/07/bra-color-facebook-status/<p>From a scientific and almost investigative aspect, what makes things like this trend?  This is different than things like earthquake or certain news events that trend due to their nature ie- they happen at a certain time and impact a lot of people who talk about it.
======
kyro
For the Facebook bra color meme, I think the mysterious nature of it all
helped give it momentum as many people didn't quite understand what was going,
leading people to either post a color to mock the situation or ask around to
find out what exactly was going on, and then posting a color to taunt others
who weren't part of the in-crowd. Mauve, by the way.

If there's any way to engage Facebook users, it's to give them a feeling of
unique purpose that can be broadcast to others in a subtle and unintentional
manner.

